# Reason #673 why I now really f*cking hate Sony.



## blizeH (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.lik-sang.com/news.php?artc=3901



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Important Notice: Lik-Sang.com Out of Business due to Multiple Sony Lawsuits*
> Tue Oct 24 2006 21:58:51 Hong Kong Time - Corporate Info
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - OUT OF BUSINESS NOTICE
> ...


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 24, 2006)

They'll be back.


----------



## The Teej (Oct 24, 2006)

Uhh...did I just see the death of Lik-Sang? Damn...

Sony, you fucking suck. There was no need to absolutely destroy Lik-Sang. You assholes.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh shi-. What a shame. I ordered Ouendan from them a while ago and they seemed like a real good company to deal with. I remember going to Hong Kong and trying to find their store which they were advertising on their site but it actually closed down.


----------



## rezen (Oct 24, 2006)

I doubt it.

Man I fucking hate Sony.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh no!  First play-asia stopped shipping PSP titles to europe and now that ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really hate Sony for doing these things! Good choice I already made the decision to never buy a $ony product again after they announced that the lawsuit will propably take liksang down and also that I immediately stopped buying games for my PSP (cancelled three pre-orders). Even better that I didn't buy that much games for my PSP in the first place!! Those goddamn morons! I'm about to smash this thing to pieces ...


----------



## wohoo (Oct 24, 2006)

WTF DO THEY WANT?! i don't understand why they're so damn stupid sometimes :S


----------



## Hitto (Oct 24, 2006)

This is really annoying. How can we not sound like sony haters whenever we comment on every INDUSTRY-WRECKING decision they take?

Sony, please, get the fuck out of video games.
Good bye, Lik-Sang, you sold me my GBAMP and tons of other fucking cool stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Okay, mourning's over, what other store will replace lik-sang?

PS : seriously, sony, die in a fire.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Oct 24, 2006)

Sony is dead. Their image is below shit now.


----------



## Kurumi (Oct 24, 2006)

That makes me so proud to have chipped my PS2 and burned over 150 games, it just sucks i can't really take a picture and fax it to Sony. 

Honestly, Good luck on self-destruction Sony, you have a fantastic head-start.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Kurumi @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> That makes me so proud to have chipped my PS2 and burned over 150 games, it just sucks i can't really take a picture and fax it to Sony.
> 
> Honestly, Good luck on self-destruction Sony, you have a fantastic head-start.



Whats stopping you?

Sony Europe has outspent Lik-Sang.  Inform Jack Thompson, we have a new story on video game bullying...


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh crap, there goes my sponsor XD


----------



## Kurumi (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kurumi @ Oct 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes me so proud to have chipped my PS2 and burned over 150 games, it just sucks i can't really take a picture and fax it to Sony.
> ...



The fact i don't have a digital camera ? XD And also the fact i'd rather not get arrested for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's cowardly, but i like my freedom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## Hitto (Oct 24, 2006)

Closing down independant retailers should be banned from capitalism, and the only way we can make this heard is through boycott.
I stumbled upon a nice copy-pastable text we can all use while writing to our good friends at sony Computer Entertainment Europe. Thank you, Anonymous.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello sony,
> 
> It has come to my attention that your legal attacks against the online retailer lik-sang.com has lead to its closure. I had supported this retailer in the past, and some of their items lead me to purchase more sony products.
> 
> ...



Of course, if you never were a customer, or don't want to boycott, disregard that, etc, etc.
I'm personally ashamed I bought Shadow of the Colossus. (it was a disappointing game anyway)


----------



## larvi (Oct 24, 2006)

That's harsh and really is bad PR for Sony.   I can understand them going after the mod-chip sellers but Lik-Sang had long since cleaned up their act in that regard.  I hope that the ps3 takes a dive like the psp is doing, I for one will not be supporting Sony anymore.


----------



## Kurumi (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> That's harsh and really is bad PR for Sony.Â  I can understand them going after the mod-chip sellers but Lik-Sang had long since cleaned up their act in that regard.Â I hope that the ps3 takes a dive like the psp is doing, I for one will not be supporting Sony anymore.



If i hear anyone saying Sony rocks, it's an automatic crotch kick from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some thinks it's good to look like asses, while others thinks it's better to help kids. I'l let everyone put names on that, shouldn't be hard


----------



## skywarp (Oct 24, 2006)

It seems Sony would rather see people pirating their games than importing them, since that's the only possible effect this will have.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

This is my (small) contribution to boycott Sony.

A part of my showcase before reading this:




The same part of my showcase after reading this:


----------



## outphase (Oct 24, 2006)

If I understand the root of the lawsuit as well as I think I do, this is about securing SCEE's profits. It's a well known truth that Europe tends to get things later than say the US or Japan. Stores like Lik-Sang facilitate the sales of products not yet available to Europeans thus removing said sale from the European market.

The only way Sony could cleverly beat this is to hit Lik-Sang with so many lawsuits regardless of outcome so LS overspends on legal fees. Sony did what any big corporation would do... secure its profits.

From a legal standpoint, it was a genius strategy. From a consumer standpoint, I'm glad I never paid for a PSP (although I do have one via freepsps.com)


----------



## adgloride (Oct 24, 2006)

Sony must be made of money to waste so much of it.  Does Nintendo bother about people importing consoles NO!!!  If Sony didn't want people to import the PSP why make all the games region free and add the english language to the Japanese version?  When I got my Japanese PSP I also got an official Sony adapter complete with 3 pin plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  made especially for me to play it in the UK.

With all the pirated song memory sticks about you would thing they would be spending money combating that, its not like they never made any money of the Japanese PSPs when they were sold.  I'm not going to buy the PS3 and suggest everyone else does the same.  Hopefully lik-sang will open up again under a different name and won't sell any sony products.


----------



## SYN7HOR (Oct 24, 2006)

This is just the beginning. Corporate fascism and greed will eventually destroy mankind.

(yes, I really do believe that. And no, I'm not a commie, you little fuck.)


----------



## skywarp (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> If I understand the root of the lawsuit as well as I think I do, this is about securing SCEE's profits.



They aren't securing any profit this way, they are only securing that a certain market would only buy its own regional release of a game. Money wise, it doesn't make any difference whether publishers sell their games to importers like Lik-sang, or a place like Walmart, Sony makes the same fees either way. 

The only way decisions like this affect Sony's bottem-line is negatively. Rather than importing games, more people simply pirate the games they wish to play, and in the process typically modding their console or learning how to play backups in one way or another, in turn making them pirate more games than they would have simply imported.

Tyrannically strangling retailers with a very good reputation among gamers probably isn't so great for Sony's reputation either.


----------



## Harsky (Oct 24, 2006)

Who knows..... maybe I'll buy a PS3 in Hong Kong and take it back to the UK.... but Ialso want the Wii.....


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 24, 2006)

I feel sorry for those ppl that pre-ordered a Wii and to a lesser extent the PS3 from them.
I bought my cube from lik-sang along with a famicom GBA SP, I am sad to see them go, hopefully they will be back.


----------



## Sors (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Who knows..... maybe I'll buy a PS3 in Hong Kong and take it back to the UK.... but Ialso want the Wii.....



if you get a PS3 in hongkong be sure no sony empleyee sees you taking it to europe. you could get sued 

i started boykotting Sony some time ago, this information is just proofing me i am going the right way.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 24, 2006)

"$ony, closing your favorite online gaming shop!"
"$ony, making you close your bank account because of gaming!"
"$ony, making you wait a whole year because you're in an unimportant region!"
...
"$ony, kidnapping your children and raping your wife!"
.... Anyway, back on topic:
Geez, it's not like Lik-Sang would've made $ony lost in the next-gen war or something... Decision after decision, they're making themselves look as if they were run by 12-year olds.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone who has posted in this thread has basically said what I had to say so all thats left to say is this:

Bastards.


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 24, 2006)

2 words:

BOYCOTT SONY!!!!

oh-make that 3

bastards.


----------



## Devante (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't get it. 

Sony wanted lik-sang gone because they sell import games?
Not to mention they used to be the main place to buy "development" hardware for your systems. But that time has long passed.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Oct 24, 2006)

Couldn't they just keep the promise they mande themselves about a worldwide launch?
They screwed up the PSP launch in Europe-->they blame Lik-Sang
They're screwing up the PS3 launch in Europe-->they make Lik-Sang shut down.

A good company wouldn't lie about a worldwide launch (knowing it's not possible), would have some stock to launch (few units for US and Jap, and they're only "a target" also) and won't launch months and months late in an important region such as Europe (both in general as for Sony).

morons.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 24, 2006)

i agree...they just bumped up pirating...I mean games on the PS2 like Raiden 3 and all the cave shooters .... I gotta have em. Sometimes I like to get the nice collectables that come with the game...anyway seems like it's back to 100% pirating for me and I suggest eveyone do the same. I wish our voice was bigger...I wish we could somehow say "nobody buy their shit at launch" create a strike and just let Sony take a massive PR hit...sadly the few consoles they are pushing everyone will fight for and the only person Sony is hurting is the hardcore gamers.


----------



## Kyoji (Oct 24, 2006)

The internet is just on fire over this! Sony really ran right into a hornets nest with this one.

But honestly, I'd say the majority of people who own Sony products have never heard of Lik-Sang, and probably aren't even aware you can import games, or don't care enough o do so. Sony's image has been destroyed for quite some time on the internet, but their image with the regular consumer is probably still just fine.


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 24, 2006)

Unbelievable, last I read they were just proposing lawsuits and now they put liksang out of business...I own a lot of sony products including a couple psps (quite honestly rarely touched) but enough is enough....this will make me think twice about buying sony in the future.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> The internet is just on fire over this! Sony really ran right into a hornets nest with this one.
> 
> But honestly, I'd say the majority of people who own Sony products have never heard of Lik-Sang, and probably aren't even aware you can import games, or don't care enough o do so. Sony's image has been destroyed for quite some time on the internet, but their image with the regular consumer is probably still just fine.



That's what we always say, everytime some bad news break out. I usually discourage people to buy sony products, even though in a real-life conversation, most people don't care about DRM or such. Sony are far, far away from the company that made the walkman and seriously need to be humbled, though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Everyone who has posted in this thread has basically said what I had to say so all thats left to say is this:
> 
> Bastards.


Same here...

Sony you big fat blood belching cunt. Lik-Sang was an awesome website that's been running for as long as I can remember.

I will think not twice, but thrice before buying a Sony product now, if I do at all.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 24, 2006)

Sony, I pray to god you guys get overtaken severly by competition at ANY TIME in the future. Why? So they can go ahead and blow you guys right out of the fucking water.

I'm glad that the last Sony product I've purchased, small or large, was a memory stick over a year ago. And I think you all can guess what it's for.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with the posts before me. You totally suck, Sony. Every thing they do makes them look worse, don't they realise that?

I doubt I'll ever buy a Sony product again.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 24, 2006)

gah! sony has done it again. But its a shame this type of info doesnt get out to regular consumers much like the E3 press conference.

maybe this lawsuit had something to do with something someone told me about sony finding out that the laptop batteries they are using for the ps3 are faulty hence pushing back a release till march now. or maybe i was told wrong.

YES 
BASTARDS 
and
BOYCOTT SONY

this is infact MASSIVE DAMAGE to lik sang and anyone looking for a reliable import seller over the net. Didnt they also sue diveno just recently too about the HDloader? god they are on some sort of lawsuit frezy to get the money back they will be losing from the ps3 sales LOL

/me kicks sony in the groin


----------



## lastdual (Oct 24, 2006)

Lately it seems like Sony is practically bending over backwards to piss off everyone they possibly can.

They're a textbook example of how to become more arrogant and less profitable at the same time...


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lik-Sang did not contest this case (i.e. they did not turn up and therefore incurred no legal costs). We have been awarded substantial costs against Lik-Sang which have not been paid," the statement claims.
> 
> "We would therefore strongly deny that our actions have had anything to do with this website closing (we assume the legal entity is still trading), and would suggest that this release is sour grapes on behalf of Lik-Sang which is aimed to belittle Sony Computer Entertainment and the British judicial system that found against them."
> 
> ...



Seems as if Sony is trying to defend their actions as pretend they are the nice guy here....They must realize the made a huge screw up to make a statement however it still reads the same to me. Evil Giant company goes on rampage and sues small comapy thus closing them down. If Sony sued me I wouldn't go to court either...try and save the little cash I have left to open a new buisness.


----------



## shadowwarrior999 (Oct 24, 2006)

......*reads it 10 more times*..........*reads it one more time*..ok now im fucking mad i pre-ordered a wii and a a ps3 and now its gone...
*gets out 10 shot guns* lets go kill some $ony

/goes out and buys a Xbox 360 and some games

Ps $ony you suck cock


----------



## larvi (Oct 24, 2006)

_Sony responded, "The purchasing of PSP consoles by SCE employees would be for investigatory purposes. We would also like to express our surprise at a company releasing personal information about its consumers, as this is contrary to data protection principles around the world."_

So if I were to buy a ps2 and purchase a modchip for it, when Sony came knocking on my door could I claim that I purchased the modchip for investigatory purposes so it's ok?  Sounds like they think they are the judge and jury all in one.


----------



## OrR (Oct 24, 2006)

That's it. Sony has to die.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 24, 2006)

I will also *boycott Sony*.  Shit, I dunno the last time I bought ANY Sony product.  They haven't been near the top for products in *YEARS*.  F them.  The best thing to do is *BUY & PROMOTE the Wii *so Nintendo will shove Sony's dicks in the dirt!


----------



## stinkingbob (Oct 24, 2006)

Sony does suck fat dick. I will never purchase a sony product again. I was going to get a PS2, but now, fuck em. I am taking my money to Nintendo.
But you know, that ruling will hurt all these other stores that sell modded, chipped or hoome dev kits. You bet divineo, modchipstore, foundmy, etc will be the next to get the axe. So guys, if you are going to buy some nds or game console dev kits, buy it now cuz I bet those assholes will se them out of business to.


----------



## WunSick (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.us.playstation.com/Corporate/Co...onsumerServices

Time to open the flood gates. Personally I fucking hate sony, the things they have done in the past are unforgivable.


----------



## |WickeD&#12 (Oct 24, 2006)

bummer to see this happen to such a good company. i got my navyblue dslite from them along with a gbamp. very good customer serivce and great company. sry to see sony screw them like this 

*lites one up for lik-sang*

I still use my lik-sang strap on my hori ds case lik-sang forever!


----------



## blizeH (Oct 24, 2006)

Apologies for the implied profanity in the topic's title, now it's made the frontpage feel free to edit it out ;o


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 24, 2006)

Boycott Sony!!!


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(larvi @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> _Sony responded, "The purchasing of PSP consoles by SCE employees would be for investigatory purposes. We would also like to express our surprise at a company releasing personal information about its consumers, as this is contrary to data protection principles around the world."_
> 
> So if I were to buy a ps2 and purchase a modchip for it, when Sony came knocking on my door could I claim that I purchased the modchip for investigatory purposes so it's ok?Â Sounds like they think they are the judge and jury all in one.



This part really gets me.  I'm going to be sony hating for a long time for sure...investigatory purposes....what a pile of crap.  Probably investigatory for their developers to run isos off memory sticks on psps as well (no, not because it runs faster, saves more power).  I am hopefully that the ps3 will fail now because this is just bad conduct for a company of this size...I deal with this everyday @ work as well and I'm sick of seeing bigger companies pulling this crap on small companies just because they can.


----------



## iMad (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh **** I still have around $70 store credit at Lik-Sang and I can't be refunded by Paypal because it doesn't work in my country  gess I will ask for a refund by bank transfer which will have fees.

Anyway it's sad to see Lik-Sang closing just because of being barred from selling Sony products in UK only. But there are still good stores out there like Play-Asia


----------



## dimsum411 (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Closing down independant retailers should be banned from capitalism, and the only way we can make this heard is through boycott.
> I stumbled upon a nice copy-pastable text we can all use while writing to our good friends at sony Computer Entertainment Europe. Thank you, Anonymous.
> 
> 
> ...



Shadow of the Colossus was disappointing? It was like Zelda, without the tedious dungeons.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I digress, Sony can take their shiny box and shove it!


----------



## leetdood (Oct 24, 2006)

I've gotta say.. this looks like their plan. Otherwise, I can't possibly imagine their plan for the PS3. They've made so many mistakes in the last year that I can't just imagine them as a corporation anymore. Bastards.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice job Sony, enjoy the increased amount of piracy now that one of the largest video game import shops is now closed.


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 24, 2006)

Even though I am sad that Lik-Sang had to shut down, they were aware that Sony was onto them for selling PSPs to other regions.
They decided to go with the "We're in Hong Kong, you can't touch us!" approach instead of playing it safe.
Bad move Lik-Sang.
Why not just stop selling Sony porducts if you disliked them?


----------



## zombolo (Oct 24, 2006)

That's ABSURD!

I hate now any sony-related item. Boycott Ps3!


----------



## SectionX (Oct 24, 2006)

sony sucks that's for sure.


----------



## tisti (Oct 24, 2006)

never_buy_a_sony_product_again++;


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Even though I am sad that Lik-Sang had to shut down, they were aware that Sony was onto them for selling PSPs to other regions.
> They decided to go with the "We're in Hong Kong, you can't touch us!" approach instead of playing it safe.
> Bad move Lik-Sang.
> Why not just stop selling Sony porducts if you disliked them?



Why didn't they go after othersites like Play-Asia (or did they do that)?






 @ Sony acting like they did it for the consumers.


----------



## xlinkinpakx (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Oh no!  First play-asia stopped shipping PSP titles to europe and now that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welll At least its easy to smash because its a psp, one shot would be more then enough...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Why didn't they go after othersites like Play-Asia (or did they do that)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so damn right.


----------



## Helmut (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn!! That's the most unbeliveble thing I ever heard in the gaming industry. It's a bad day for all of us, gamers.


Let's start a petition!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> On October the 24th 2006, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. successfully managed to make out of business the world best known video games importer, the online shop Lik-sang.com. Every single gamer in the world who is a little bit interested in importing video games know very well Lik-sang and this annoucement comes like an earthquake in the gamer community and in the gaming industry.
> This act from Sony represents a further step into its strategy which is absolutely not designed for gamers, but for profit. Remember, when did Sony thought about the gamers the last time? Did it already happened once?
> 
> This petition doesn't have any purpose but to protest Sony Computer Entertainment strategy and to re-open Lik-Sang!
> ...



Should I submit this one to petition online?


----------



## Strokemouth (Oct 24, 2006)

The worst part of this whole thing is that nothing will change. The vast majority of you calling for boycott will still buy Sony products. Many of you will buy a PS3. And Sony will do this again.

It's just modern business and it won't likely change any time soon. You can criticize Microsoft for monopolizing parts of the computer industry. You can criticize Wal-Mart for strong-arming the retail industry. And you can criticize Sony for closing down a great importer (bought my fair share from lik-sang too!), but tomorrow, you'll still run Windows, go to Wal-Mart for generic peanut-butter cups, and look to Sony for the latest re-hash of sports franchises and lackluster platformers.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to wash down this Sam's Choice peanut-butter cup with a glass of Sam's Choice cola and load up Grand Theft Schoo....err, I mean, Bully.

...

Using hdloader of course....I mean, FUCK SONY afterall!


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 24, 2006)

don't submit any petition... just buy a ps3 and go on with your life


----------



## blackeromegalon (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(xlinkinpakx @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Welll At least its easy to smash because its a psp, one shot would be more then enough...



Leave fingerprints on them instead.


----------



## safariman72 (Oct 24, 2006)

R.i.p Lik-Sang. A quick name change and seeya soon (I hope)


----------



## ateam (Oct 24, 2006)

Sony, you unbelievable scumbags, you've just entirely drained the tiny drops of respect that remained for you.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Oct 24, 2006)

i got far enough down to where i believe i heard enough complaining,  so i didn't read the whole thread, sorry if i repeat anything

but there comes a time when a company has to protect its interests. Sony made a decision about psp imports and they have to enforce it, otherwise they'll look like they don't mean what they say. Also, Sony still has a fair reputation amongst the non-hardcore/casual gaming audience. Just because those in the know hate them dosen't mean that others do too.

and finally, i assume most of the people here are pirates, and i think alot of us are getting pissed because companies are working harder to prevent piracy. Lik-sang didn't provide any copywrite protection crap, but we've got this attitude where we're better than the big companies and can do whatever we want. This is not true and we should be try to be happy getting what we want the way they say we can.

That being said, RIP Lik-sang, you were a good friend


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I have to side with Sony.

I don't see how this hurts gamers since Sony is the one that makes the game not Lik-Sang. If the retailer couldn't respect the publishers way of doing business then what do people expect Sony to do?

I understand people's need for imports but when a company is ready to launch or continue selling a product in another territory the imported products could have been sold by a local retailer. If the local retailer can't sell the product because people already own the import they have no reason to continue distributing that product. For example if a game is released in Asia and isn't coming to europe for 6 months but is imported before that time then the games sales will only be seen as Asian. Just as many people could own the game in Europe by way of import but Sony won't never know those consumers were European if the sales are from an Asian retailer.

It's part of the reason why games can be popular and still not sell in certain territories since import sales only count for the territory it's distributed from. I think Sony helped gamers since now they can see how well these games sell when only bought in the specified region.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay, they can put their PS3 in their ass.


----------



## Darkspark (Oct 24, 2006)

This was a massive shock to me. 
I read a few days ago in this article that Lik-Sang could not sell the PS3,
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6076354.stm

but I never thought that it would have the impact of putting them out of business. 

That said, I think they were simply an opportunistic company, making money from the inability of others to provide for purely economic/feasibility reasons. 

They made their money from moving items around before ensuring they were actually legally allowed to, so If they hadn't prepared for this type of circumstance, Im far from sympathetic. Im sure they made enough money whilst they were around.

I've never bought from them, and now surely never will. At least in their current guise. Im plenty sure that many forumites did use them, and disagree with me, but hopefully you can get your wares from the many other similar sites.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> This is really annoying. How can we not sound like sony haters whenever we comment on every INDUSTRY-WRECKING decision they take?
> 
> Sony, please, get the fuck out of video games.
> Good bye, Lik-Sang, you sold me my GBAMP and tons of other fucking cool stuff
> ...



Same here!


----------



## skywarp (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> I think I have to side with Sony.
> 
> I don't see how this hurts gamers since Sony is the one that makes the game not Lik-Sang. If the retailer couldn't respect the publishers way of doing business then what do people expect Sony to do?
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if you know this, but games and consoles typically retail for a much higher price in other regions compared to the USA and Japan, this is compounded ontop of the fact that all these other regions typicially get their games and consoles much later. So yes, Sony is directly hurting import gamers who are trying to save some money and get their games when they want to play them.


----------



## Noobix (Oct 24, 2006)

It's times like these that make me glad that I started boycotting Sony over ten years ago!


----------



## berlinka (Oct 24, 2006)

*JUST WATCH THIS!!!!*
It was the first thing I thought about when reading all of these posts! What will the reaction be on the Playstation related forums! 
It's so unbelievably typical! None of those fucking Fanboys even things for a moment about the way their MASTER is treating companies/people.

The Sony Forum

Okay not every post is Pro-Sony on there: This is a more critical post "Sony, you should be ashamed of yourselves. This was truly a pitiful action."


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 24, 2006)

Since when is it illegal to sell things? Watch out Target, Best Buy, Wal-Mart, etc... Sony is after you guys next! How dare you sell their products and make them money!


----------



## leetdood (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Since when is it illegal to sell things? Watch out Target, Best Buy, Wal-Mart, etc... Sony is after you guys next! How dare you sell their products and making them money!



Something to do with the importing, but I agree, it's silly.


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's so unbelievably typical! None of those fucking Fanboys even things for a moment about the way their MASTER is treating companies/people.


Ohohohoho. I bet if it were Nintendo closing Lik-Sang you would have the same reaction they had.
You can't deny that without being a hypocrite.

Jumpman: Exporting to regions where the product is intentionally not released is what's wrong.
You'd be pissed too if you made a product and only wanted to sell it in the US and found out that someone else was buying it and selling it to the world without your consent. And continued after you told them to stop.


----------



## CWar (Oct 24, 2006)

Considering the Sony execs themselves order their Japanese PSPs from Lik-sang, I call hypocrites.


----------



## lagman (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo would never do that,they may sue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the end they´ll sell Miyamoto´s plushie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The thing is, why do you want it only on certain regions? The importers aren´t stealing your product, they´re paying it


----------



## skywarp (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Jumpman: Exporting to regions where the product is intentionally not released is what's wrong.
> You'd be pissed too if you made a product and only wanted to sell it in the US and found out that someone else was buying it and selling it to the world without your consent. And continued after you told them to stop.



Actually, in the US that's totally legal, you can't bring someone to court for selling something they legally own after purchase, so there isn't anything you could do about it.

This ruling was made in a UK court however, so I assume they have some laws in place that we don't.


----------



## waiwai (Oct 24, 2006)

Ah well, they have been put up with a strong force before. Like with de devkits etc.. 

So no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  they will be back


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 24, 2006)

lol good riddance

this store was fuck shit anyway, seriously


----------



## 754boy (Oct 24, 2006)

This totally boggles my mind. Why would you shut a place down for selling your product??? Who gives a fuck who bought it or where they are from??? The main point is that they were buying YOUR SHIT!!!!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, this type of actions is typical of Sony, but not typical of Nintendo. And I am almost 100% sure Ninty will not do such a thing, because they will don't want to hurt themselves, do they?


----------



## leetdood (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a Ninty fanboy, and I would be _horrified_ if they actually did something like that. I mean, bringing Lik-Sang to court is one thing, but bringing them to court in ALL of the EU countries? That, I'll call the equalivent of a cockslap.


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(CCNaru @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> lol good riddance
> 
> this store was fuck shit anyway, seriously



Awesome, you make a compelling argument sir.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(CCNaru @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> lol good riddance
> 
> this store was fuck shit anyway, seriously


*grabs pitchfork and torch*


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 24, 2006)

lik-sang's shitty prices make my former argument the king of arguments, lol

think about it this way. if a limited no of games were made, and sold overseas, ran out of copies in the region, then if the prices skyrocketed, who would the blame go to? the companies. also the the whole importing ordeal gives modchips and shit like that a legitimate use. it's not like people will buy a region TV and a console just to play a game...that profits others like, $20-$40 even for some games.


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 24, 2006)

Ummm.....although the last half of your post makes as much sense as I did when I was dirt drunk in college back in the days...let me try to get this straight....Liksang offered great customer service at (of course, nothing new, every single store operates this way) an inflated price due to import duties and profit for them to even offer the service so people outside of Asia can have access to Japanese games and that makes them a shitty store....because they're trying to make money as a business and you don't like it.  Let me know if I got that right.  Also region protection is a perfectly legitimate reason for modchips, why not?  Many people in the US want to play Japanese games but cannot due to region protection, and we all know how many games stay Japanese exclusive.


----------



## HugeCock (Oct 24, 2006)

Agreed I really don't see the deal here on Sony's end. Somebody wants to buy my product for X amount of dollars and sell it to someone for XX amount of dollars who gives a shit. I sell my products only in US and Canada and if I saw someone selling my product to Japan I wouldn't care...unless it was pirated of course. Sony is a bunch of douches in my opinion. God you know what would be GRAVY? If Sony started suing ebayers for selling systems to the UK that would get the publics attention and give them the PUBLIC negative PR they really need. We need a story like Sony sues little old lady for 800 grand for selling PS3 to UK. Or better yet Sony sues grandmother 800K for sending grandson in the UK a PS3. That would ROCK.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 24, 2006)

It's the one of the worst things Sony can do and I am sure they will lose enough buyer.

And i think most of the complaints are correct, but for those who are telling nintendo is so much better ... i don't think so ... ok they won't do such a shit but when it comes to things they promises they mostly do what they promised ... yust look at the Wii ... they told anyone it will be Region free (at least anyone thaught that ...) and in the end they just sayed they didn't do it region free

I can't really understand why those companys have problems with ppl importing games that will never be released or only years later in their own country ... like i bought Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen 2,3,4 for NGC and here is not even part one to buy so why bother ? they earned money, they didn't lose anything.

Its just stupid ... if they don't want ppl to import games they should just release them anywhere at the same time and if possible for the same price or at least so that it won't be better to import.

@CCNaru

Whats your problem man ? I ordered only twice from lik sang but in my opinion it was pretty good service ... they even send me a mail after some days that my order takes one week more (cuz of some problems they had than) not anyone would inform the ppl who are waiting because of one week ... and if not lik sang doing imports i go to ebay and get them there ... only problem is that there its sometimes even more expensive ... (they want for Naruto Gekito Ninja Taisen 1 80€ !!!! (arround 82$ i think) and i got it for 50 !)


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> if I saw someone selling my product to Japan I wouldn't care
> That's it, you wouldn't care. But imagine you didn't want it to be sold there, and someone was doing it against your will.
> Wouldn't it seem right that you'd try to stop them from doing that by all means necessary?
> You made the product, shouldn't you have the last word on where it should be sold?
> ...


Err, no. Sony is a name that is on various items of great quality (and others no so much) that, albeit expensive, are usually trustworthy.
But a company and it's products are only remembered by what they do that's great or amazingly bad and up to now, Sony hasn't had much of the latter.


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 24, 2006)

If only the masses knew how much this impacts people like us. Then NO ONE would buy from sony. ATM ppl buy from Sony because their ultra expensive and some people think more expensive = more quality. Too bad their so wrong. Sony should let go of blu-ray, and let someone else take blu-ray, or stop it all together since the masses will understand HD DVD (High Def DVD) and not "blu-ray" since the masses will be like wtf because the masses are our retarded stereotypes. BTW im a blu-ray person myself. (BUT NOT SONY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lookout (Oct 24, 2006)

oh well... my last order from them was gba flash cart then they got sue from nintendo and sony for selling mod chip.


----------



## skywarp (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you don't. If you sell something to someone, you no longer own it, and have NO authority over what that person does with it or sells it. That is unless you live in some ass backwards country where corperations have the right to control the travel of a persons property.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 24, 2006)

F---YOU SONY YOU F---ING A--HOLES !!!!!!!

You  bunch of knobcheeses !

I'd have thought you'd have been glad that at least someone could sell some of your piss-poor PSP doggy-doo-doo's.........


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone's so busy dissing Sony that I think we've missed a point...

Is it actually possible to sue someone for providing import games? I mean, it's not like it's illegal or anything as far as I know, so if it goes to court then what are the chances that a judge will rule that the importers (lik-sang) are in the wrong? Or to that matter, why this one particular site rather than blanket-banning all of them? It's madness, doesn't really make much sense.

Or is this just a case of "Sony afford lawers, Liksang can't, Liksang forced to bow out while they can"?

[Edit] Sorry, mis-read the original article, didn't realise Sony actually got a ruling in their favour. So what are the wider implications of this? Does this open the floodgates for comapnies to run around shutting down every import-related store?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 24, 2006)

QUOTE(skywarp @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...



The arrangement between retailers and publishers are different than a random person with no business licence selling things they don't want. I'm sure you've seen products in stores that read "Not for Resale" or heard of MSRP. Rules are different under business.

This isn't exactly the same but When Sony is ready to sell a product in another region but places like Lik-Sang is already selling there then it disrupts how Sony wanted the game distributed. Think about games like Jump All-stars. In Japan only Nintendo and Jump have to deal with the licence issues. In America those characters are divided among several companies. Why should Lik-Sang be able to benifit from multiple territories while the publisher is confined to one?


----------



## skywarp (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> The arrangement between retailers and publishers are different than a random person with no business licence selling things they don't want. I'm sure you've seen products in stores that read "Not for Resale" or heard of MSRP. Rules are different under business.
> 
> This isn't exactly the same but When Sony is ready to sell a product in another region but places like Lik-Sang is already selling there then it disrupts how Sony wanted the game distributed. Think about games like Jump All-stars. In Japan only Nintendo and Jump have to deal with the licence issues. In America those characters are divided among several companies. Why should Lik-Sang be able to benifit from multiple territories while the publisher is confined to one?



Those aren't laws, those are _agreements_ between Sony, publishers, and retailers. It isn't illegal for anyone or any store to sell a game marked "no resale", however it may breech an agreement. Major game retailers in the USA such as Walmart, Gamestop, EB, ETC. are basically forced into agreements with game publishers saying, you can't sell this before than, you can't sell the import versions this, etc etc etc. Breeching those agreements will certainly get you into trouble with the publishers, but not necessarily with the law, unless there were specific law abiding contracts involved. 

I would like to add, the court ruling in question(the only one Lik-sang actually lost in regards to this matter), they did not even show up for, since they could no longer afford to defend themselves in court.


----------



## cenotaph (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> If I understand the root of the lawsuit as well as I think I do, this is about securing SCEE's profits. It's a well known truth that Europe tends to get things later than say the US or Japan. Stores like Lik-Sang facilitate the sales of products not yet available to Europeans thus removing said sale from the European market.



... probably quite true. I've always wondered why we Europeans have had to put up with prices that are 1/3 (at best) higher or so, but one theory that always comes to mind is that they need to make up for the losses they make in the NTSC regions. For example, if I want a PS3 on launch, I'll have to shell out what translates into 800 USD of my currency. My PS2 was somewhere around what would be 499 USD today (accounting for inflation) when I bought it, six months after launch.

I was thinking I'd skip buying the PS3 locally and instead import the low-end model (which won't even be marketed here) as I'd save a considerable amount by doing so (and it wouldn't be as impractical as console import has been in the past due to region lockouts), but apparently Sony's doing its best to keep me from it. 

Well, if they don't want me to buy their products, I won't.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(skywarp @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The arrangement between retailers and publishers are different than a random person with no business licence selling things they don't want. I'm sure you've seen products in stores that read "Not for Resale" or heard of MSRP. Rules are different under business.
> ...



Yeah, so think about it. How was Lik-Sang getting Sony products to sell if Sony didn't want them disributing them?

I honestly don't know the answer but I would feel that it must play a major factor in this situation. These places always had a black market feel to them so I could never understand what kind of agreements any publisher could have with them.


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 25, 2006)

i disliked sony before, but this is too much
don't they understand that for a LOT of people not in north america/europe/japan lik sang was the only way to get gaming hard/software?! 
PLUS all the rare and collectable consoles and accessories ONLY available from lik sang?
really sony MUST be trying hard to piss off the world this last year...
just release ps3 so it can bomb and the shares drop to $5 USD already


----------



## Darkspark (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(CWar @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Considering the Sony execs themselves order their Japanese PSPs from Lik-sang, I call hypocrites.



Even sony execs that want a PS3 cannot get one, because every unit produced already has a customer.
That I read from an interview of head of sony.
----------
"Phil Harrison, head of worldwide studios at Sony Computer Entertainment Europe says that Sony decided to delay in Europe as it is the most complex market for them to distribute consoles.

The European region is made of 104 countries that have different safety standards and different languages. The large number of countries makes it logistically difficult to distribute the consoles, he said.

In contrast, Mr Harrison said, North America consists of three countries with 2 main languages. In addition 80% of all sales come from 20 chains of shops making it easier to distribute the consoles.

Geographically it is also closer to China where the consoles are assembled. Japan, the other region that will see PS3s on shelves in November, is also a more homogenous market, he said.

Like America it is geographically closer to the factory.

"Sony felt it was better to delay in one market rather than risk failure in three markets and ending up disappointing everybody," Mr Harrison told the BBC News website.

Mr Harrison said that he also personally regrets the decision, as he will no longer be able to have a PS3 in time for Christmas as Sony is sending all production models out to their customers."
-------
Hope this answers a lot of questions about importing etc. 

Their weakness is that some of them *shock* like games as much as anyone else, and will do what normal people would do to get their hands of a nice piece of kit.


----------



## Strokemouth (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> ... probably quite true. I've always wondered why we Europeans have had to put up with prices that are 1/3 (at best) higher or so, but one theory that always comes to mind is that they need to make up for the losses they make in the NTSC regions. For example, if I want a PS3 on launch, I'll have to shell out what translates into 800 USD of my currency. My PS2 was somewhere around what would be 499 USD today (accounting for inflation) when I bought it, six months after launch.
> 
> I was thinking I'd skip buying the PS3 locally and instead import the low-end model (which won't even be marketed here) as I'd save a considerable amount by doing so (and it wouldn't be as impractical as console import has been in the past due to region lockouts), but apparently Sony's doing its best to keep me from it.
> 
> Well, if they don't want me to buy their products, I won't.



Oh, they want you to buy their products, alright. They just want you to buy the version that is being developed and distributed for your own region.


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 25, 2006)

doesnt this destroy the ideia of a region free console?
Like.... you have a region free console, but you cant buy games from other regions... where does this leave you? Oh i know... "ITS A REGION FREE CONSOLE, FIRST EVAH!!!" people rush to buy it... although you cant buy games from other regions, they kill the import shops first.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkspark @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(CWar @ Oct 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the Sony execs themselves order their Japanese PSPs from Lik-sang, I call hypocrites.
> ...





There shouldn't be much of a problem with the languages cuz in Europe barely everywhere you have to learn english in school since some years so every gamer should already be able to understand english so why not just do anything in english ? English is the language of the World (even if German only had one vote less when they where "searching" for the world language many years before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I know some GameCube games that came out here like Megaman were Japanese with English sub ... i think this would be easy for any publisher just to make it in english or with english sub and anyone would be happy (only those 1 or 2 % of ppl who are to stupid or to lazzy to learn english would have a problem)

like you can see my english is pretty bad but at least i can understand barely anything and i tried mostly to get games in english cuz the translation sucks all the time ... so just make everyones live easyer and do anything in english ...


thats my opionion and sorry for "killing" your eyes with my engrish


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 25, 2006)

Youkai, you didn't kill my eyes with your engrish. You just killed the whole language.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> The vast majority of you calling for boycott will still buy Sony products. Many of you will buy a PS3.



I won't.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True story, my ex brother in law was telling me how easy to use his sony "mp3" player worked, he just needed to copy his MP3's to a program, than converted them to ATRAC and then he could copy them on his walkman. And the best thing is, the salesman told him sony's DAPs were the very best on the market, which is why it offered "more value" than an iPod. (read, much, much less disk space but a brand name) for the same price as an iPod (which seems the most sensible choice, provided you know your way around rockbox because I'd rather chop my own dick off than use iTunes again, and even though the brand name inflates its price as well)

So you are correct on this, the unwashed masses will keep buying sony products.


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(tama_mog @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Ummm.....although the last half of your post makes as much sense as I did when I was dirt drunk in college back in the days...let me try to get this straight....Liksang offered great customer service at (of course, nothing new, every single store operates this way) an inflated price due to import duties and profit for them to even offer the service so people outside of Asia can have access to Japanese games and that makes them a shitty store....because they're trying to make money as a business and you don't like it.Â Let me know if I got that right.Â Also region protection is a perfectly legitimate reason for modchips, why not?Â Many people in the US want to play Japanese games but cannot due to region protection, and we all know how many games stay Japanese exclusive.



sigh, of course it is, but does sony think of modchips as a device to rid of regional protection? no...htey view it as a copied game running device...
and afaik dont know anyone actually use it that way - i mean buy the imports...

and of course they're trying to make money? well they can have your business then...oh wait, no, lol.

and did i complain about their customer services? shit, i don't like their price, compared to other shops i've seen, so i bitched, and you come at me like what... sure you got the business part right, but from a store in hong kong doesn't really get my sympathy. must've been teh others, but i really am indifferent.


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 25, 2006)

no one's coming @ you like anything, your responses and reasoning just make little sense.  I use modchips for backups as well as many imports that's sitting on my shelf that I buy.  So do many people I know, so people do use modchips for that purpose (though I do not argue the fact that it's the main purpose).  They need to make profit and stay afloat as a business too, no one starts a business to lose money, that's just silly.  Do they do their usual price gouging?  I'm sure @ times but it's nothing new but doesn't change the fact they're one of the very limited choices people have to conveniently import games.  No one is asking for your sympathy, if anything I'm just asking you state your reasoning better with some thought.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 25, 2006)

Last week, I was out with a friend, and we had a little chat of why Sony is better/not than Nintendo or LG or Samsung.
" Don't you understand? Sony products are more expensive because they are much better and have a higher quality than of competitor products. It's not possible for a cheaper product to be better than the more expensive product."
I don't think my friend would work out very well in a marketing department would he? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So yeah. I guess Sony has already began brainwashing people


----------



## assassinz (Oct 25, 2006)

Damn! Sony f***ed up!


----------



## bennyx8903 (Oct 25, 2006)

big bully ...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 25, 2006)

Someone might have already said this but I think Sony knows that they're gonna get owned by Nintendo in the near future so they're doing whatever they can to get their hands on some money. lik sang isn't the only company that was recently sued by Sony, divineo got ordered to pay $9 mil I think, how a business would be able to withstand that is beyond me.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Last week, I was out with a friend... "It's not possible for a cheaper product to be better than the more expensive product."
> I don't think my friend would work out very well in a marketing department would he?



Nope, but he makes an excellent consumer.  Bravo!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 25, 2006)

FUCK! Then dont buy sony consoles and sony games at all! Let Sony loses their fucking money! What an asshole, Sony!!!!!!


----------



## Kissell13 (Oct 25, 2006)

Boy am I glad that i have pirated every piece of sony software that I have ever cared to use.  

Also as a side thought:  Companies need to stop wasting time and money trying to stop these kind of different region transactions and anti-piracy methods.  Spend the money on advertising and other venues.  As far as I am considered if I wanna pirate a game/music/movie/software/anything I will get it.  Companies spend millions on anti-piracy measures and there is no stopping the people that want to pirate their product.  I will refer everyone to the pc game Half Life 2.  This game was widely spoken to be uncopyable/pirateable.  With the addition of Steam the game was supposedly unpirateable.  Now seeing as I was playing the game less than 24 hours after it was available in the stores, using a pirated copy which was easily gotten from the internet, it makes me laugh at all the wasted time and money spent in developing Steam and whatever other anti-piracy measures involved with the game.  In the end it was pirated as easily as any other piece of software available for download.  So back to the point. If sony would just use its head and spend their money on advertising and other means of attracting people to buy their products they would be much better off.  Picking on poor lik-sang has only further tarnished their reputation with the consumer world.  Not too mention the hugely inflated pricetag for the ps3.  

I for one will not be boycotting sony products. I will however not purchase any sort of unit or software from them until a method of circumventing their copy protection is available.  When that point comes let the piracy begin.

Just a thought
-Kissell13


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Kissell13 @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Boy am I glad that i have pirated every piece of sony software that I have ever cared to use.Â
> 
> Also as a side thought:Â Companies need to stop wasting time and money trying to stop these kind of different region transactions and anti-piracy methods.Â Spend the money on advertising and other venues.Â As far as I am considered if I wanna pirate a game/music/movie/software/anything I will get it.Â Companies spend millions on anti-piracy measures and there is no stopping the people that want to pirate their product.Â I will refer everyone to the pc game Half Life 2.Â This game was widely spoken to be uncopyable/pirateable.Â With the addition of Steam the game was supposedly unpirateable.Â Now seeing as I was playing the game less than 24 hours after it was available in the stores, using a pirated copy which was easily gotten from the internet, it makes me laugh at all the wasted time and money spent in developing Steam and whatever other anti-piracy measures involved with the game.Â In the end it was pirated as easily as any other piece of software available for download.Â So back to the point. If sony would just use its head and spend their money on advertising and other means of attracting people to buy their products they would be much better off.Â Picking on poor lik-sang has only further tarnished their reputation with the consumer world.Â Not too mention the hugely inflated pricetag for the ps3.Â
> 
> ...



Not to mention Steam-Down, which actually made Valve pay for the delivery of the pirated goods.


----------



## Opium (Oct 25, 2006)

I expect no less from Sony.


----------



## gimpymoo (Oct 25, 2006)

Way to go Sony.

I for one am not buying ANY of your branded products.

I HOPE BLU-RAY Dies a horrible death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, at least all this has made one decision easy for me:

HD-DVD FOR THE WIN


----------



## AmD950 (Oct 25, 2006)

huh?
are we hong kong people still following UK's law? 

I thought we have ended this after the handover in 1997!

(International Law? doh. I know nothing about laws and in-laws XD)


----------



## asnka (Oct 25, 2006)

i got my first flashcard from lik-sang....
i hate sony(and have before you) but if lik-sang broke the rules
they should have to pay the piper
but i bet they will be back...even if they get a new name...


----------



## iisdev (Oct 25, 2006)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## Crygor64 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony to European Game Fans:  Up Yours!

That's what this is all about.  They didn't want Euros to get their hands on the PS3 early.  They want you to wait, and they want you to pay the full European price for it.  (Which is much higher than the American or the Japanese price.)

Sony can rot in hell for this decision. Anyone defending them is a corporate whore.


----------



## Retrievil (Oct 25, 2006)

Fuck Sony.

I hate them with a passion.  They make damn good hardware, then fuck it all up with thier heavy handed DRM shit.   Everything Sony touches gets the same taint.  Mini Discs, Movies, Music CD's, Music Players, etc.  If its made/published by Sony chances are it has fucked up copy protection that doesnt stop any real pirate, just screws regular customers.

I never buy anything Sony.  I steal it all.  I have at least 200 PS2 games on my HDLoader equipped PS2, and hundreds of burnt PS1 games for my chipped PS1.  I have tons of LCoSS DVDs I have copied.  I haven't got a PSP since I dont particularly think its worth the $229 purchase price, but if I did buy one, I would be pirating everything on it.  UMDs?  Give me a break.


----------



## ROMz (Oct 25, 2006)

well this is fucked up... I for one cancelled my ps3 pre-order and i say

BOYCOTT THESE DAMN FUCKERS TO HELL.. just fucking die sony..


----------



## EM0rox (Oct 25, 2006)

Fucking shame man, I've been buying from them for like 6-7 years now, I'm gonna miss them...


Funny all the Sony hate in here though, Nintendo sued Lik-sang too a few years back, FYI.... They had to stop selling flash carts and the like because of it...


----------



## Hairy (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(EM0rox @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> Fucking shame man, I've been buying from them for like 6-7 years now, I'm gonna miss them...
> 
> 
> Funny all the Sony hate in here though, Nintendo sued Lik-sang too a few years back, FYI.... They had to stop selling flash carts and the like because of it...



Yeahhh, although Nintendo sued Lik-sang, they didn't push them to the point of shutting down. A lot of people still used Lik-sang for importing and buying legal products.


----------



## EM0rox (Oct 25, 2006)

I know, like I said, I have been buying from them for 6-7 years... lol.  I buy something from them at least once a month, if not more... 
I'm really gonna miss them...




http://ds.ign.com/articles/741/741403p1.html


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2006)

Boo Fucking Hoo.

They wouldn't have tried to shut down Lik-Sang without a reason. I'm by no means a fanboy of this fucking company, but who gives a shit? It's not like there's 150,000 other companies that you can buy your "unlawful" items from.

Happy trails.


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Legend @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> Boo Fucking Hoo.
> 
> They wouldn't have tried to shut down Lik-Sang without a reason. I'm by no means a fanboy of this fucking company, but who gives a shit? It's not like there's 150,000 other companies that you can buy your "unlawful" items from.
> 
> Happy trails.



You're ignorant and should have done your research before you posted. Lik-Sang used to sell unlawful items, but they stopped a while ago. We aren't pissed because Lik-Sang can't sell us stuff anymore, we're pissed because Sony crushed a business into the ground just in the name of profit.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 25, 2006)

What's wrong with profit? How do you think businesses stay in business covers it's expenses, taxes and employies?

Lik-Sang should have just respected Sony's way of doing things or just not have sold their product. I don't see why Lik-Sang didn't just open a chain of stores in these other regions. If it was the top Import site and there was as much support as we see on these boards they could have branched out unless they were just pocketing all their profit.

Microsoft and Nintendo sued them 4 years ago, Sony just finished the job.


----------



## Wishmaster (Oct 25, 2006)

First they copy Nintendo. Then they crush E3, and now..

I'm gonna walk into a sony showroom and tell all the customers to bycott sony. Also drop a stink bomb or two.

ps3 will die a miserable death and sony will fire another 1000 employees..


----------



## skywarp (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Yeah, so think about it. How was Lik-Sang getting Sony products to sell if Sony didn't want them disributing them?
> 
> I honestly don't know the answer but I would feel that it must play a major factor in this situation. These places always had a black market feel to them so I could never understand what kind of agreements any publisher could have with them.



Lik-sang was not buying their games and consoles straight from sony or the publishers, they were getting them second hand basically, hence they would not need to oblige to any agreements with anyone by US standards.


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> What's wrong with profit? How do you think businesses stay in business covers it's expenses, taxes and employies?
> 
> Lik-Sang should have just respected Sony's way of doing things or just not have sold their product. I don't see why Lik-Sang didn't just open a chain of stores in these other regions. If it was the top Import site and there was as much support as we see on these boards they could have branched out unless they were just pocketing all their profit.
> 
> Microsoft and Nintendo sued them 4 years ago, Sony just finished the job.



Nothing is wrong with profit, but there is something wrong with crushing a business into the ground.


----------



## morcar (Oct 25, 2006)

Well I'm not suprised at Sony as they know the PS3 aint going to do shit, but it also reminds me of M$ as well trying to muscle thier way in the console market.

May Sony and M$ burn in hell and let Nintendo reign over us forever...oh and where my Dreamcast 2 coming Sega ... bastards


----------



## Akeos (Oct 25, 2006)

I can't believe sony would sink so low.
Well...., forget i said that, sony has always been scum!

the only thing they could offer me was final fantasy and metal gear solid.

Those *bastards*!!!!!!! *Perfect chance for Nintendo to rise now*


All i can say now is, that i wish and hope so dearly that the ps3 will take a dive and on top of that,
the console will be hacked very soon upon release. That should make sony shed a few tears...heh heh.

Hopefully, Lik-Sang will make a quick recovery


Nintendo Rules!


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony had announced price drops in Japan on the forthcoming release of ps3.  Due to the feedback they had received regarding it being over priced.  Their intention here was to try to stop the lower price consoles from reaching the european market prior to launch day.  They wish to milk the early adoptors for every penny they can.

Europe already gets ripped off in every release due to the way the price never gets converted straight from the asian/us prices into the relevant european currency, they simply wish this to continue without interference from importers who can buy the console, advertise, ship the product to europe, include a new power adaptor, and still make a higher profit (while keeping the price comparable to the European ones) than the standard retailers.


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony just got a good kick in the nuts in the last 1-2 hour or so....DA just released Custom firmware 2.71 SE-B and from everything so far, rox.  Good job to DA and no time better than now to deal a blow to Sony's ego.


----------



## Skyhunterjim (Oct 25, 2006)

Flaming is fun.

So...Die Sony, you bitch!Shove your ps3 to your greedy mouth and go back to building tv sets!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 25, 2006)

well, I was seriously considering buying another ps2 so I can buy and play okami, but now I will not.
I dont care if jesus's second coming is a playstation exclusive, fuck sony, theyre not seeing a single dime of mine.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 25, 2006)

From now on the word HATING got a new definition! Wow! I never knew hatred could feel sooo good! hehe...

But I still am horrified by the reactions from the Playstation community. It's soooo mellow, they're even cheering sometimes: "Way to go Sony!". Is that the "through thick or thin" mentality of a fanboy or are WE too dumb or Ninty-minded to see some justice in this action?

I JUST REALLY WANT TO KNOW: WHY DO THE SONY FANS THINK THIS IS RIGHT!! (cause every reasonably sane person would say this is wrong!)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't own one Sony product because they usually break. All I have is a Gamecube, GBA SP and a Laptop but I don't see why Lik-Sang should get to do things that other retailers don't. 

European prices being higher could be due to fees that either the regional retailers or Sony themselves have to pay or taxes of some sort that have to be covered. Also aren't most Euro releases done in multiple languages? I know it usually contributes to delays but it may also contribute to cost and other things.

Europe is a totally different territory than either the U.S. or Japan since it's much more diverse as a region.


----------



## THeLL (Oct 25, 2006)

It's the basics of economics: You buy where it is the cheapest. But Sony can't stand that, and now they waste millions on dollars on making it  region coded and having lawsuits against fair sellers... They should just release the PS3 at the same time everywhere, not always fuck Europe!!!


----------



## skywarp (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> I don't own one Sony product because they usually break. All I have is a Gamecube, GBA SP and a Laptop but I don't see why Lik-Sang should get to do things that other retailers don't.



Sell import games and consoles to Europe? There are countless online retailers doing this, Lik-sang just happened to be one of the most succesful.


----------



## harryjon35 (Oct 25, 2006)

things like this make it very easy for me NOT to buy a ps3 or whatever sony comes up with in the future. no blu-ray either...


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Legend @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> Boo Fucking Hoo.
> 
> They wouldn't have tried to shut down Lik-Sang without a reason. I'm by no means a fanboy of this fucking company, but who gives a shit? It's not like there's 150,000 other companies that you can buy your "unlawful" items from.
> 
> Happy trails.



unlawful?
Lik-sang sold everything perfectly legal. PLUS its one of the few importers that everyone trusted(is there any other Asia importer except Play-Asia that anyone trusts for their usual LEGAL game/acessory/toys?).
there are 150,000 companies, but trusting all of them with our money..

Oh... and imagine YOU having a nice little imports website, then a major company comes and closes you for good.
You would be pretty happy, wouldnt you?


----------



## Smuff (Oct 25, 2006)

Still seething  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I see SONY are now saying the statement from Lik's is a smokescreen, and they _didn't_ force them out of business  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



WOW !! Getting a bit worried at the level of the backlash are we ?? Some very negative publicity arising just before you release your next gen "SUPER" (?) console ?? Can't be good for business - no-one likes a bully after all.......
I hope your PEE-PEE 3 crashes and burns, and your Blu-ray ends up in the museums with Betamax and UMDs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm just off outside to slap about a little 3 yr old boy I've spotted playing there...... I'm so much bigger than him after all, what's he going to do about it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tossers


----------



## Malcan (Oct 25, 2006)

I started hating Sony when I was playing Star Wars Galaxies, they screwed up on it so bad, it was practically unplayable.

They lost thousands upon thousands of customers because of that.


----------



## Chitose (Oct 25, 2006)

after looking at the edit on sony denying on shutting down lik-sang, seems like to me they feel the hatred of all us lik-sang customers and want to prove it wasnt their fault.

too late sony! you already gained my hate for you when you even thought of filing law suits!


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 25, 2006)

They should try to stop selling Sony hardware and software and only focus on nintendo and xbox.


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Chitose @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> too late sony! you already gained my hate for you when you even thought of filing law suits!


Why aren't you hating Nintendo too, then? They've also sued Lik-Sang.
Oh wait. I know why.


----------



## MrFats (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony...you...f*kin SUUCCCKKK!! I already didn't like Sony, but this clenches it. Lik-Sang was great. And now they want to avoid anyone getting pissed at them for doing this.


YOU SUCK SONY!!


that is all


----------



## shado blackstar (Oct 25, 2006)

Sony's playing a dangerous game right now. The Xbox 360 was a hit, especially compared to the Xbox, and has come from their direct general industry competitor. To top it off, their gaming competitor has been building steam with their "innovation" campaign.

Currently, that takes a fair bit of hype from Sony's systems.

Since PSP didn't get as much hype as they had hoped before launch, they decided to delay the launch in other regions to build hype. After all, everyone wants what they can't have.
Now, they're pulling a Microsoft, and shipping too few units. This works on two levels; you don't waste money on producing something that doesn't sell, and you build hype and tention.

This all works fine and good on paper, but it's very dangerous in practise. If executed properly, you can get a runnaway success, even when it's crappy. If you make too many mistakes, though, it can really kill you. Not necessarily financially, but for reputation, which, as Sony knows quite clearly, as they've been riding on it for a long time, matters more than almost everything else.


----------



## tNB (Oct 25, 2006)

I can't believe this!

I feel incredibly offended in regards to my intelligence, from reading this statement.

This "It seems there may be more to the story than first thought." does NOTHING to justify the actions taken by Sony!



			
				dumb Sony spin said:
			
		

> "Lik-Sang did not contest this case (i.e. they did not turn up and therefore incurred no legal costs). We have been awarded substantial costs against Lik-Sang which have not been paid,"


the statement claims.


We know this already!

The reason lik-sang is going out of business *is because they cannot afford* to contest the cases against them in the UK.

What in gods name is Sony trying to accomplish by saying this?

*Of course you do not incur any legal costs if you cannot afford them!*

This is just Sony parroting the exact same thing that was available for all to see on the lik-sang website, the only difference being that it is so poorly spinned that maybe some imbicile would think that Sony did nothing wrong.

Does Sony really think gamers are all that retarded?

It was bad enough that they put lik-sang out of business but now they have the balls to claim it wasn't their fault that lik-sang can't afford huge legal costs like Sony can?


----------



## x_comp (Oct 25, 2006)

I think this is pretty outrageous. Sony went too far.

Sure Lik-sang.com was selling mod chips before, hardware that allowed people to play pirate software but all that have been removed for a long time. Also, they weren't selling anything that hurts Sony's business because after all, Lik-sang.com's just a reseller who has to import their stock from Japan anyway. Unless of course, Sony prefers the higher conversion rate from Euro to Yen and that's why they don't want anyone importing their stuff...

Lik-sang.com's been great delivering their goods to me quickly so I'm sad to see it being closed down.

I hope they don't go after Play-asia.com or Yesasia.com next because I'll be out of choice for importing Asian games


----------



## lookout (Oct 25, 2006)

I do feel sorry for those people other stuff in Lik-Sang... 

some of you taking too far using F word on Sony and some of you went off topic with sony.

Why you/they hate so much on Sony? because you had a preorder PS3 in lik-sang, so let make this clear what your reason Buying a Sony product in the frist place? + you could charge paying horrible import tax 


I don think sony close them down? they forced to close them self reason they can't afford to pay the multiple legal case.. 


rule are rule = laws is laws.
oh-well = no-hope.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 25, 2006)

Theres alot of people saying "boycott Sony" and that they wont buy a PS3 because of all this and yet Nintendo have done ALOT worse things in their past. Selling games and hardware fo way too much, bullying publishers and retailers during the SNES days and all that. Back then I said that i'll never buy anything from Nintendo, how times have change as I impatiently wait for every new Nintendo machine, they didnt even say sorry to us.

It is a shame, and I think Sony are total arseheads for this but it isnt as bad as what Nintendo did to its own customers.

I still hate Sony for various reasons, but I still love Nintendo despite the shit they've done 'cos after all they do do great games and bother to push things forward and they are changing, heres hoping Sony do.


----------



## tisti (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chitose @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > too late sony! you already gained my hate for you when you even thought of filing law suits!
> ...




Well.. M$,N and Sony sued them for modchips. And what do you use modchips for? Well, backuped games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has nothing to do with importing, so your wrong and stop trying to defend Sony ._.


----------



## tNB (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah Nintendo has a lot of evil assholes at the top too but people react softer now because:

-they've been reduced to being the underdog after Sony backstabbed them with their own console which was originally made to be a SNES expansion

-OMG TEH Zelda!!!!!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe Nintendo was ignorant in the past, but they learnt from their own mistakes. But Sony doesn't learn from competitors mistakes I guess


----------



## amptor (Oct 25, 2006)

lol the owner of lik-sang was a dick anyway, I don't buy there.. even other business owners in HK tell me that.


----------



## apofaz (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> lol the owner of lik-sang was a dick anyway, I don't buy there.. even other business owners in HK tell me that.



yes - I see it the same way: there are many other good companies from HK to buy stuff from.
after all: ps1 was the best console ever


----------



## leetdood (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(santakuroosu @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Chitose @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > too late sony! you already gained my hate for you when you even thought of filing law suits!
> ...


I'd appreciate it very much if you'd stop acting like you know 'Why People Do Things'. I don't hate Ninty for suing Lik-Sang, mostly, because...

A)They sued Lik-Sang for selling modchips. Legitimate reason to sue. You could say Sony had a legitmate reason to sue, but I think their reasoning is a bit shaky. 
B)When Nintendo sued Lik-Sang, they didn't shut down. When Sony sued them, they did. Huge difference there. I'd appreciate it if you notice the difference.


----------



## OrR (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> after all: ps1 was the best console ever











Lik Sang was not just an import shop, it was an institution in the gaming community.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2006)

QUOTE(leetdood @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> ...
> B)When Nintendo sued Lik-Sang, they didn't shut down. When Sony sued them, they did. Huge difference there. I'd appreciate it if you notice the difference.


That's not quite correct. They did shut down because of MS, Sony and Nintendo suing them! But they reopened pretty fast with a new name on their invoices. On the old ones there was the name 'Lik Sang International Ltd.' on the ones after that lawsuit there is 'Pacific Game Technology (Holding) Ltd.' as the legal name.

But anyways, I second your point! When someone sells modchips or other piracy related tools it truely is a reason to sue them. But selling imports is not, at least in my opinion.

*edit:* fixed typo.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 25, 2006)

WAS?

lik-sang seems like it's still up


----------



## Chitose (Oct 26, 2006)

I guess no matter how many of us importers there are, it won't stop the ps3 from selling, from a UK standpoint. 

The ps2/psp is pretty much the word for gaming, i even know some parents who call their kids DS or xbox/gamecube, a psp or ps2 simply because they don't know any better. It will sell here regardless of the price because of the name and the cock-sucking, scum of the earth, pro evo scallies. I am not putting down the game, as I have nothing but respect for konami and the pro evo series. Pro-evo has become the generic word for football games, as has ps2/psp become the word for gaming console/handheld. Itt is more aimed at the hooligans that buy a ps2 purely for the football (soccer) games that come out and buy nothing else. 

This is how sony makes its money. Even the name will make the money, as my uncle recently said to another uncle of mine. I can't wait for the ps3 when it comes out, despite regularly seeing that his son (my cousin) has more fun playing on my gamecube than on his ps2. It's merely bragging rights.

As for me, I will boycott sony, but I doubt I'll make a difference. Sony can afford to lose 1 customer. They can afford to lose the few thousand customers who imported from lik-sang. The number of losses is negligable to the number of ps3's already secured for (at least) the british market.

I personally do hope that sony fails. I hope that HD-DVD beats the shit out of blu-ray. I want to see sony dissappear along with all those other companies whos name we dont remember anymore. But realistically it isn't going to happen. Even just looking at the new video formats, its clear blu-ray is ahead, with blu-ray players coming out in a month or so, boasting about 5x more capacity than a HD-DVD. I wont be buying either one until its clear which one will last out, as I dont fancy losing £1000 to a format that will die out in 3 years time.

So to end things off, F*ck Sony

[edit] Dammit! I got a sony-ericson mobile (cell) phone last month too


----------



## Timo710 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sony is just trying to save its PS3 consoles , while there aint much of them , they couldn't survive having 50% of them ship to europe.Its a sneaky way to get rid of the problem.


----------



## Chitose (Oct 26, 2006)

How does it save the PS3? if anything it damages it! Maybe Sony is thinking of Targets. They could be thinking "ok, we sold X number of ps3's here so its going to be just as good over there!" 

With imports its great in country X but bad in country Y. So by removing the ability to import, it'll be great in X AND Y!!!!

Wait a minute! It's only good in X BECAUSE OF IMPORTS!! It wouldn't enjoy the same level of success if imports are removed. Sure enough, it'll improve in country Y but the OVERALL results are the same. All this shutting down lik-sang shit has just hurt its PR and made its targets look a little nicer. nothing else.


----------



## gbtemp111 (Oct 26, 2006)

Disgusting indeed. No future support from me, either!



QUOTE(Chitose @ Oct 26 2006 said:


> snip




Yeah, I feel the same. I'm a pro evo fan, too, but don't mind playing on the 360(which I already own). Time to say goodbye to Sony for good!


----------



## Crygor64 (Oct 26, 2006)

*SONY PROFITS FALL 94%!!!*

http://business.guardian.co.uk/story/0,,1932127,00.html 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The contrasting fortunes of two of the biggest players in the global gaming market were underlined today when *Sony announced a 94% plunge in profits* for the most recent quarter, while Nintendo said its profits over the first half of the fiscal year had more than tripled."



Sony is the new Enron.  I guess its true what they say.  Kharma really is a bitch.

And just for reference, usually when a company's profits fall 94% they are going out business.  And considering that *Sony is losing up to $300 per PS3 system*, the PS3 launch will only dig them deeper into the hole.


http://www.ps3news.ca/02182006/10/sony_ps3...as_the_xbox_360

^Sony is losing $300 per PS3


----------



## Hypnotoad (Oct 27, 2006)

And so it has begun.


----------



## WK416 (Oct 27, 2006)

In loving memory,

I'm not a frequent customer to Lik-Sang. In fact, I only ordered once from them. It was a Christmas present for my cousin, Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4 + a Freeloader. They delivered what they promised and they even threw this in to boot.





We will miss the old days. :'( 

...

Seriously, 94%?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought their recent cuts were bad enough!


----------



## Darkspark (Oct 27, 2006)

Lik Sangs swipe at Sony has been noticed.

"Sony admits senior staff bought PlayStation Portable (PSP) handheld consoles from an illegal source but only for investigatory purposes."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6083856.stm


----------



## Ery (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha, i just miss Liksang..
But its really funny about the new PS3 becuse i think its gonna FAIL!


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SONY PROFITS FALL 94%!!!
> QUOTEAnd so it has begun.


Wow, you really don't remember three years ago.
Sony profits 98% down
It happens every now and then, it's not karma, nor the "boycotting" of PSP consoles.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Extreme Coder @ Oct 24 2006 said:


> Last week, I was out with a friend, and we had a little chat of why Sony is better/not than Nintendo or LG or Samsung.
> " Don't you understand? Sony products are more expensive because they are much better and have a higher quality than of competitor products. It's not possible for a cheaper product to be better than the more expensive product."
> I don't think my friend would work out very well in a marketing department would he?
> 
> ...



Yes, your friend is absolutely correct. That's why I went through 5 PS2s, four of them with the infamous "disc read error."

But, my old school NES still works!


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > after all: ps1 was the best console ever


Well, it was. It single handedly kick-started the whole "games aren't just for kids or hardcore geeks" era. It had a longer lifespan than any other console at the time (about 5 years?), and even spawned a backwardly compatable successor. Not to mention it completely wiped the floor with the N64 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The point people are missing here is that Sony _were_ great. The PS1 and PS2 were very successful consoles. But they've made some really bad moves recently (namebly attempting to move into the handheld market, designing the PS3 to compete with the X-Box 360 and pioneering Blue-Ray when 90% of consumers see no reason to switch over to it and already have a DVD system they're happy with). Sony are going downhill, which is a real shame. Kind of makes you wonder who's in the driving seat at Sony HQ, and why they're still there.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 30, 2006)

It isn't because it sold the most that it was great, by any means. Thirty million flies can't be wrong, so let's all eat shit! Remember those first videogame commercials? FF7's commercial featured ONLY FMV. Not *one* image of the real game. Then came the "Oh, look, I'm a cool snowboarder and I play the, uh, what's its name again? Oh yeah, Playstation!" commercials. Whoopty doo, never felt so glad to be a gamer when twelve year olds would tell me that mario was a kiddie crap game.

The PS1 had some pretty good games. The PS2 has PES and that's because it's easier to hookup two controllers to it than a PC. The rest of the games? I played the PC or other console ports. What was its use already, other than being a DVD player? (at a time when us geeks watched divx movies???)

Other than that? Cripes. This whole generation was, in my opinion, the very worst of all videogame history up until now. And I used to have the 5200. (I was too young to notice if the games were shit, though.)

This generation?
- Sega's death. C'mon, you can say it. It's not like they're ever gonna release a decent sonic game or a Jet Set Radio sequel anymore.
- Two shitty MGS games, in which everything stealth or military got replaced by some crappy tongue-in-cheek-yet-called-mature political conspiracy story I wouldn't believe if I saw it on X-files. Start the flames, but come on. Raiden. And, hunting and sewing wounds is *so* fun.
- "OMG IM NOT A GAEM IM AN ART PIECE LOLOL", aka Ico and SoTC.
- The reign of HALO. Oh, yeah, there was Yeager or Jeager, too, on the xbox, which was fun. Then there was "GAMER LOEV NINJA RAEP", aka "Throw your controller at the wall", aka Ninja Gaiden Black.
- And the very shittiest mario kart game and shittiest Nintendo-licensed games *ever* on the very shittiest console Nintendo ever put out, save for the stillborn virtual boy.

Damn, give me *one* reason to buy any of these consoles, used and for less than twenty bucks.

And why was this generation so filled with gangsta/FPS/EXXXXXXTREEME SKATING games? Because of the fucking "follow the leader" mentality which made everyone pump out bland and lookalike games. Where the PS1 had Bushido Blade, Tobal, a decent wipeout and the first destruction derby, the PS2 had "gangsta revenge : the revenging", "Tony Hawk goes to India and you dumbasses will buy it anyway because it features Bam Margera videos from 'Jackass', ROCK ON, LOL!", and "Extreme gangsta BMX : Hey, Nintendo did it, too".

Oh, and the "Well, if you don't like it, buy something else" excuse? It doesn't work when there were approximately five decent home console games in the last five years! Thank god for the GBA and DS, by the way.

Seriously, gamers my age haven't spent nearly the tenth of the time we spent in front of Goldeneye, MK64, Bomberman 64 and Smash Bros. Or FFT. Or Tobal no.2, or even Worms (the non-3D one).

This generation? Monkey ball while waiting for Mario Kart : In name only. Monkey ball 2 and SSBM after it was released. "F-Zero : HAHA, U LOSE AGAIN, STUPID HUMAN!", "Zelda : let's go boating! for MONTHS!", and other crap. The PS2 we had only played a Pro Evo (insert sequel number) game. The xbox was good for hearing "cocksucking n**** jew communist" yelled by random people in Halo 2.

All three consoles SUCKED.

After the huge disappointment this whole generation was, on behalf or everyone trying to ape Sony's business model, I'm pretty glad Ninty decides to go in another direction while the most expensive consoles don't stir my interest in any way.

Rant over. The Wii is bringing me back into the fold, as it will be the first home console I buy in almost ten years. Let's hope Nintendo keeps its promises, because I sure as hell ain't giving another dime to either Microsoft or Sony. Hope the chavs and white trash have fun with their games.

PS : oh yeah, one of the launch games on the wii is a Monster truck game.  Good omens, amirite? At least it's not wrestling. Yet.


----------



## TheStump (Oct 30, 2006)

^


----------



## lagman (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> ........
> 
> Rant over. The Wii is bringing me back into the fold, as* it will be the first home console I buy in almost ten years*. Let's hope Nintendo keeps its promises, because I sure as hell ain't giving another dime to either Microsoft or Sony. Hope the chavs and white trash have fun with their games.
> 
> PS : oh yeah, one of the launch games on the wii is a Monster truck game.Â Good omens, amirite? At least it's not wrestling. Yet.



So you don´t have a GC or a XB or a PS2?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pal, you can find at least 15 great games in each console, I don´t think this generation sucks, I think it was less innovative, but there´s *Burnout, *Katamari, *BG&E, *Okami, *Mario Strikers -better multiplayer than Double Dash IMO-, *Psychonauts, *Splinter Cell ,etc.
It´s not the worst generation, not at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wind Waker is perfect PERIOD


----------



## OrR (Oct 30, 2006)

Psychonauts and Beyond Good & Evil are awesome but they are better on PC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(Psyfira @ Oct 30 2006 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(apofaz @ Oct 25 2006 said:
> ...


, well, I'm not so sure about that. Before the PS1 you could play games with the whole family. With the PS1, that somehow went missing. Maybe it was less for kids but I think it was more for hardcore geeks.


----------

